# Eastbourne Air Show!



## Gereshom (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi are any of you here at the Eastbourne Air Show?

I got here last night to find many other MH'ers making sure they had parking. By the morning it was full!

Gereshom


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Welcome, this is my home location so I just walk out of the door to watch them.Last year was a shambles as they tried to charge people to come and watch, because the main sponsor had dropped out.this year there are a couple of VIP type areas but plenty of space to sit on the beach if you get there early enough.there are fireworks on Sunday night. Red Arrows fly today at 2pm and on Saturday at 4.30pm. Sunday at NOON. traffic going out of town at 5pm is horriffic, best stay in town until after 7pm. sat and sun worst.
http://www.eastbourneairshow.co.uk/

cabby


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Trying to use up the last drop of gas in our 6kg tank. So will be up at Beachy Head in the morning to get a different view, to the one from our back garden. :lol: 

Taking our Cobb for a BBQ ( if the sun stays out!).

Sunday we'll be afloat sailing, always a good chance of hot down draft to keep you on your toes :lol:

Sunday evening about 10pm there's always a grand fireworks display from the Pier, we usually watch this from the Club right on the seafront.

As cabby rightly says, getting out of town after the event is always a lengthy affair, so please do take your time and stay a little longer.


----------



## Gereshom (Jul 7, 2007)

Had a good day yesterday. The Red Arrows were amazingly skilled and utterly disciplined. I really felt quite proud to be British! I'm glad the Council suspended the controversial parking meters!!

I'm fairly local as well and enjoyed the rest of the day up on the Downs!

Enjoy the rest of the air Show!
Gereshom


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

This is a link to airbourne online radio.

http://www.ch73.net/airbourne.asx

cabby


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

There are some photos here

http://forums.airshows.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=14492

http://forums.airshows.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=14437

http://forums.airshows.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=14471

http://forums.airshows.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=14483

http://forums.airshows.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=14450

http://forums.airshows.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=14479


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Great collection of photo's. many thanks for posting them.At my age I remember them and can tell a hurricane from a spit. do you remember the Meteor Jet bombers, then the hawker hunters. they were based at Biggen Hill not a long bicycle ride from where in London I lived.Lancasters and B19 I think they were in those days.plus the Wellingtons.We lived on the edge of an airfield in Shopshire during the early 40's.Our shop was demolished in London by a landmine in Sept.1940. so we moved up there as dad was a Rolls engineer on aicraft engines.I watched dog fights from my bedroom window.The noise from a spit as it goes past brings back many memories.nothing like that sound.A bit like the noise that a Chinnook makes is like nothing else.
Enjoy the show

cabby


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*Eastbourne Air Show*

Did any of you plane enthusiasts camp at the Fairford Air Tattoo?
If so which site did you use?
We were on the one run by the Camping Club Gloucester DA.
Very well organized site and good views of many of the planes.
Shoreham Air Show next weekend.
There is usually a site their for the Auto Sleepers Owners Club members but I suspect it is well booked up in advance.


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Beautiful clear photo's well done.


----------

